# Programas para pics



## aliteroid (Jul 8, 2007)

Tengo algunas dudas sobre algunos soft que he encontrado para trabajar con pic´s. Quisiera saber para que sirven:

MicrocodeStudio
PicBasicPro
Sim2000

Y por otro lado, quisiera saber si MPlab necesita algun hardware para simular un programa??

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jul 8, 2007)

Microcode es para editar y compilar  programas en PicBasic al igual que el PicBasicPro. El Sim2000 es para simular esos programas, googlealos, es facil.



> Y por otro lado, quisiera saber si MPlab necesita algun hardware para simular un programa??


No. no es necesario, aunque lo que te exhibe son estados de memorias y registros


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 8, 2007)

gracias portu respuesta, osea el mplab puede mostrar los estados de la memoria mientras simula el programa??


----------



## mabauti (Jul 8, 2007)

Si, efectivamente.


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 9, 2007)

Y en que parte del menu estaria esa opcion o como se llama aquella opcion?? Es que tengo la ultima version del programa y es un tanto complicado de entender y los manuales que he encontrado son todos de versiones mucho mas antiguas

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jul 9, 2007)

View > File Registers


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 9, 2007)

Gracias, otra preguntita aprovechando, En los ejemplos que he realizado aparece ORG 0, se que quiere decir que elprograma parte en la posicion cero, ¿osea parte en INDF?


----------



## mabauti (Jul 9, 2007)

> En los ejemplos que he realizado aparece ORG 0, se que quiere decir que elprograma parte en la posicion cero, ¿osea parte en INDF?


 No. ORG 0 va grabado a la parte de la ROM , en tanto que INDF es parte de la RAM. Hay opciones para ver la ROM (o sea el programa en Hex) la ROM y la EEPROM del microcontrolador, es cuestion de revisar el menu


----------



## gorgojo (Jul 16, 2007)

uso el microcode studio para programar en pbp basic compiler , el microcode es un entorno como el mplab , incluso se puede conectar a un programador


----------

